# The Ugliest Tomato



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

First year growing this one, and only one plant at that, Cherokee Purple, and MAN!! EVERYONE loves the taste of this craked ugly tomato with the green shoulders! First photo I picked all these this morning with several more yet on the vine to ripen some more.

I took a bowl of sliced ones to a cookout last weekend and the mountain folk there immediately knew them as 'Dirty Tomatoes', which is exactly what they appeared to be in the bowl, dirty.

Anyway, I'll be growing this one again next year.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been tempted to try the purple ones. Are they actually purple on the inside? 
Had to pick a huge box full of green tomatoes last night to avoid the frost. Hope I can get them to ripen nice in the house.


----------



## Lori64 (Sep 22, 2012)

We grew these this year. They are good. I made pizza sauce with them which turned out really good. You have to get past the visual because they look like they're starting to rot from the top. I will plant them again. They're red on the inside.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Love those things,fry some!they have a flavor that is unique!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I've been tempted to try the purple ones. Are they actually purple on the inside?


You decide what color to call them, I'll say they're 'dusky'.

First pic w/bird bite

Second pic w/o bird bite

Third pic - served over chicken salad with aji limo peppers -GOURMET! Fit for a king!



> Had to pick a huge box full of green tomatoes last night to avoid the frost. Hope I can get them to ripen nice in the house.


Wow, you don't even try to cover them to protect them from the frost? I've gotten peppers & tomatoes to keep bearing on up into December before simply by covering and uncovering them at the right times.  for real; you should try it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Love those things,fry some!they have a flavor that is unique!


This is slightly off topic, but I just horse-traded a slot-machine for a convenience store chicken broaster (deep fryer) WITH almost 30 gallons of new vegetable oil 3 days ago! It was being used the day before, so all I did was clean out the old oil and clean the unit. The basket is large enough to deep fry a 20+ lb turkey! I am going to use it to deep fry 10 lbs of green tomato slices and then and entire gallon jar of dill pickles! I personally don't care for fried pickles, but most of my family loves them. I now have all the equipment needed to open a delicatessen!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> ...Had to pick a huge box full of green tomatoes last night to avoid the frost. Hope I can get them to ripen nice in the house.





kyredneck said:


> ...Wow, you don't even try to cover them to protect them from the frost? I've gotten peppers & tomatoes to keep bearing on up into December before simply by covering and uncovering them at the right times.  for real; you should try it.


Oh never mind, you're in Iowa, I'm surprised you haven't had a hard freeze yet.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Expecting frost here in the morning, covered the tomatoe/pepper bed over with two 12' plastic tarps, have tomato & pepper plants loaded with green fruits and BLOOMS. Like I said, I've kept these plants bearing on up until the first prolonged freeze occurs, then it's over.


----------

